

Staff at the New Republic Follows Editor Out the Door - mattdeboard
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/12/06/business/media/new-republic-staff-members-resign-over-management-changes.html

======
mattdeboard
I thought this was relevant given the subtext of a clash of values between a
CEO with Silicon Valley pedigree and existing staff at a media company.

